# My bunny licks me, is this normal?



## cuteaddiction

Hi folks, i have a 2 year old mini dwarf lop and he licks me a lot, is this normal behaviour for a bunny? He doesn't have any other bunnies around and we have had him since he is little, he has done it pretty much from when we got him. It happens whenever I pet him, he starts licking my hand, sometimes even preferring licking me to a carrot I am offering him!

Thanks!

Steven x


----------



## AnimalLoversWeb

It's certainly within the normal range for rabbit behaviour. Our dwarf lops only lick very occasionally, so I guess you must just be very tasty


----------



## Benson67

Yes, this is normal. Some rabbits like to lick the salt off your hands, others will lick to "groom" you, especially when you are petting them. I like to think of it as a bunny way of saying, "I love you!".


----------



## cuteaddiction

Yeah he will often lick me when I am petting him so I had always assumed it was his way of grooming me / showing affection.


----------



## bullbreeds

Ahh, it gives you that warm fuzzy bunny feeling doesnt it


----------



## Leanne1989

Awwwww gotta love the bunny kisses!! One of my lionhead boys ( leo) thinks everyday is just a lickfest!! lol
leanne x


----------



## cuteaddiction

LOL Leanne, thats like my little fella. 

Thansk for the replies guys!

Steven x


----------



## Dawny

Yeah bunnies love bitter tastes lol. My bunny likes to nibble my toes.


----------



## Angelicats

Hi,
He will be licking you to get the salt from your skin. I think you can get salt licks for rabbits. I use to get them for my goats.


----------



## BlackroseUK

Mine used to do that all the time. Now I got a rat that does it CONSTANTLY and a few others that do it too and a cat that just wont stop. It is the salt, but especially with my rat and cat its affection. And its the same with your cute bunny


----------



## Bodwad

I would say you only need to worry if it turns into the rabbit from Monty Python and the Holy Grail


----------



## andrea 35

Hi ive got a dutch lemon bunny who is now about 5 years old and she loves to lick you, hands nose , eyes anything salty we give her a salt wheel to lick they last ages , that is unless its damp like it is in the winter and then they can crumble . Bunnies will also grind there teeth as if they are chewing something this is the equivalent to a cat purring .


----------



## Gemma83

My houserabbit (who passed away in october) used to wash me all the time, and my friends!


----------



## daisiessanctuary

have you considered getting a friend so could groom each other?


----------



## Imogen

hopefully when i get my rabbit she will lick me too then. knowing my luck she will bite though lol


----------



## cuteaddiction

Mine nips me if I annoy him but doesn't actually bite, he is a lovely little guy, so much fun and very sociable. Whenever we are out in the garden with him he runs around and lies down near to us. He really seems to enjoy human company and loves my little 3 year old nephew.


----------



## jc014c

Both our rabbits lick our hands, we like to think its a bit of affection, ahhhhh


----------



## uniqueblondiee

heyy 

my rabbit does exactly this apart from she licks anything!! she is a rex x english and she is 3. she has a sister who is the total opisite. 

when i say anything i mean anything!! nose forhead belly legs arms feet. the brickwork around my fire place the carpet shoe laces my dad  the metal bars on her run and hutch and recently she has taken to pullin up her bedding licking the floor of the hutch (wich gets cleaned reguarly) anything she can get her tounge on she licks. 

now is this normal? 

lettie x


----------



## Rini

My first rabbit had a litter then looked after our guineapig (they were put together in the pet shop as he was the last of his litter mates and she had just had her last kit sold) it was back in the day when putting rabbits with guineapigs was considered a really good idea lol. And because of this she was really motherly and used to clean me all the time . My second rabbit died young and was a nipper and didnt lick me :/. Rini who I have now, used to clean me loads but when she got spayed her personality totally changed and she became more nervous and territorial. Occasionally I will get a little lick now and again XD she's more likely to nudge you out of the way with her nose XD.

The other day I was a little worried as I was lying on the floor and she jumped over to me and started licking around my eye/eyebrow (and she is known to sometimes nip) lmao XD


----------



## Guest

bullbreeds said:


> Ahh, it gives you that warm fuzzy bunny feeling doesnt it


Yeah! I feel so honored 

Em
xx


----------

